# The Spanish & paperwork.



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Doggy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Er, where have you been Doggy? This is the fourth - or possibly fifth - time this has been posted!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Oops, sorry.....I spend a lot of time in "Doggyworld" and just visit reality once in a while 




Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Er, where have you been Doggy? This is the fourth - or possibly fifth - time this has been posted!


if I didn't have a life I'd look for the other 3 - or 4 - & merge them.....................


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Beware of the doghouse:


----------

